# Penzeys One-day (1-29-15) Offer!



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello, Penzeys fans! I just got an e-mail from them offering free shipping on orders over $20, instead of the normal $30 minimum. This offer is good through midnight tonight. Whether that is midnight where they are located (central time zone) or where you and your computer are, I don't know. If you have a list that needed "just one more thing" to get you to $30+, you might want to head to their site now:  https://www.penzeys.com

And the contents of the email:

Stay home and order your Penzeys Spices. Offer Ends Tonight!
Expiring at midnight tonight, don't miss our special snow-day free shipping* on any order over $20 instead of the regular $30 minimum. No code needed. For everyone shopping on our website today, shipping costs on orders over $20 will automatically be deducted on the final screen before submitting the order. Please tell your friends.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks CG. Another bonus is you can get their new roasted garlic sprinkles free with the coupon code 43953C.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks to both of you!  Heading there now to place an order.  I just saw that I'm almost out of peppercorns  and that can't happen.  Also need a few other things.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks CG for putting the date on that special offer...


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 29, 2015)

I had just received my Penzey's order when they sent me a catalog with the roasted garlic.  I want to try that, but will have to wait awhile.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 29, 2015)

*PF*, I figured once today was over it would make it easier for this thread to die a proper death. 

*Kayelle*, I'm glad you mentioned the garlic bonus. I had been dropped from their mailing list since I don't place orders, just take the shiny new catalog to the store along with my list of Wants and Needs. When I checked for their contact info online I saw that offer was on the front of the current issue...with an expiration date of 12-31-14.  I called my order in to make sure I could ask for it by name, and got it will no problem! Freebies are nice. Thanks.


And as a warning to all of you who get catalogs but always shop the brick-and-mortar store, you need to be sure to regularly go to their website and check your customer account. She said that's the best way to make sure the catalog keeps coming. If you order online/phone? No problem.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2015)

What's you favorite Penzey's, Zhi?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 29, 2015)

Broccoli and garlic:

I was served this at a restaurant.    Cook broccoli.  The rest is approximate how I reproduced this.   Shake some garlic granules,  not fine powder, on a plate.  Hold spears at the stem end  and jam some garlic into the flower end.  Butter, lemon and a little pepper. Eat.  

I think I would like to try Penzey's roasted garlic with this technique. 

I can't place an order right now.  I bought $$$ Penzey's gifts at Christmas and gifted myself while I was shopping there.   I added it to my next shopping list so I won't forg.  et.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 29, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *PF*, I figured once today was over it would make it easier for this thread to die a proper death.
> 
> *Kayelle*, I'm glad you mentioned the garlic bonus. I had been dropped from their mailing list since I don't place orders, just take the shiny new catalog to the store along with my list of Wants and Needs. *When I checked for their contact info online I saw that offer was on the front of the current issue...with an expiration date of 12-31-14.*  I called my order in to make sure I could ask for it by name, and got it will no problem! Freebies are nice. Thanks.
> 
> ...



I didn't see an expiration date, and my order went through fine on line with the coupon code, complete with my free garlic.

Description                                                         Item #                                                         Size                                                         Quantity                                                         Item Price                                                         Item Total                                                                                                           								                             									                            Penzeys Roasted Garlic  									                            43953 									                            net 2.7 oz 1/2 cup jar 									                            1 									                            $6.95 									                            $0.00 								                             								                             									                            Granulated Garlic Powder  									                            44442 									                             4 oz bag 									                            1 									                            $4.25 									                            $4.25 								                             								                             									                            Buttermilk Ranch  									                            26053 									                            net 2.5 oz 1/2 cup jar 									                            1 									                            $7.09 									                            $7.09 								                             								                             									                            Adobo Seasoning  									                            10137 									                            net 1.1 oz 1/4 cup jar 									                            1 									                            $4.55 									                            $4.55 								                             								                             									                            Arizona Dreaming Seasoning  									                            15853 									                            net 2.1 oz 1/2 cup jar 									                            1 									                            $6.85 									                            $6.85 								                             						                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Subtotal : $22.74 						                            Shipping : $0.00 						                            Tax : $0.00 						                            *Order Total : $22.74*


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 29, 2015)

Don't worry Kayelle, I got the freebie! I had looked online last month - that is when I saw the cover of the catalog on the website. I thought the coupon was showing an expiration date. Then again, I know when you go into one of their stores with an "expired" coupon they still give you the item. Good thing, too, since I usually spend at least $30-40 just walking in!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 29, 2015)

Me too! Freebies are always good.  CG, I sure wish I had a walk in brick and mortar Penzeys around here!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 30, 2015)

Cheryl, is that the 1/2 cup size roasted garlic? Woot! I thought we'd be getting the smallest jar. Nice! And FWIW, I ordered the cumin and paprika too. I needed them to add to a few other spices/herbs I have on hand to try and make my own chili powder mix.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 30, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I had been dropped from their mailing list since I don't place orders, .


 

I haven't actually ordered anything from them since they opened a store near me years ago but not only do I get catalogs in the mail, I get email from Bill Penzey!!  I have no idea why that happens ....


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 30, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Cheryl, is that the 1/2 cup size roasted garlic? *Woot! I thought we'd be getting the smallest jar. Nice! And FWIW, I ordered the cumin and paprika too. I needed them to add to a few other spices/herbs I have on hand to try and make my own chili powder mix.


 
Yep, sure is!  I was surprised, too.  I entered the smaller size in my shopping cart, then when I went to checkout it said the coupon code was "invalid for this item", or something like that.  I removed it and entered in the larger 1/2 C size and it worked. 

Funny how we ordered several of the same things.  Cumin and smoked paprika are a staple in my kitchen, too. How do you make your homemade chili powder? 

Kayelle, I see that you also ordered the Arizona Dreaming - love that stuff!  IMO it tastes a lot like the packaged McCormicks or Lawry's taco seasoning, but without all the sodium. I love it sprinkled on avocados. 

On a whim, I also ordered their freeze dried shallots and fajita seasoning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 30, 2015)

Cheryl, I've only made taco mix seasoning so far. I'll be trying *this recipe* for my chili powder mix. I will go easy on the cumin since I found out that is the one ingredient in chili mix that gives me major indigestion. No cumin=no heartburn. No loss to me, since I'm not really fond of its flavor.

My paprika is the sweet Hungarian kind. We seem to go through a lot of that stuff in this house in spite of the fact that neither of us is Hungarian...


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 30, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Yep, sure is!  I was surprised, too.  I entered the smaller size in my shopping cart, then when I went to checkout it said the coupon code was "invalid for this item", or something like that.  I removed it and entered in the larger 1/2 C size and it worked.
> 
> Funny how we ordered several of the same things.  Cumin and smoked paprika are a staple in my kitchen, too. How do you make your homemade chili powder?
> 
> ...



I ordered it for the first time Cheryl, as I've seen from you and others it's really good!
I agree, that 1/2 cup size for the roasted garlic is very generous for a freebie. 
By the way, the coupon (43953C) is still good for those who didn't order yesterday with the free shipping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Ladies, I got the free shipping and the garlic yesterday!  I seriously considered buying $20 of the garlic.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 30, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks Ladies, I got the free shipping and the garlic yesterday! * I seriously considered buying $20 of the garlic.*



I completely understand that PF.  I wonder if a second order wouldn't also get us the free roasted garlic?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 31, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I completely understand that PF.  I wonder if a second order wouldn't also get us the free roasted garlic?



Some people make rice pillows that can be warmed up in the microwave...can you imagine the delight of a garlic pillow?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 31, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Some people make rice pillows that can be warmed up in the microwave...can you imagine the delight of a garlic pillow?


 
Oh I can imagine that.... OMG....


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 31, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Some people make rice pillows that can be warmed up in the microwave...can you imagine the delight of a garlic pillow?



With an olive oil night cream we might be kissable.


----------

